# Friendly People



## nu2this (Sep 17, 2005)

I just wanted to say that so far this has been such a friendly and helpfulbunch of people.  I thank those of you who have responded to my questions and hope that I can return the favor sometime in the future.  I enjoy this board.  Thanks


----------



## Milo (Sep 24, 2005)

i am new and after reading the posts seems like everywhere one is very helpful


----------



## designer (Sep 28, 2005)

This is definitely a very friendly atmosphere!


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new to this board and have really enjoyed it, just wondering where everyone is from. 
I am from Philadelphia, PA 
what about you?


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Phillylandlord,
I grew up in philly but now I am in Bucks County in Perkasie. Just above Doylestown.
Take care neighbor
John


----------



## sonofthesoil (Oct 2, 2005)

Iowa here - Iowa City/West Branch area -


----------



## Gary (Oct 3, 2005)

Illinois


----------



## (im)material girl (Oct 4, 2005)

Toledo, Ohio here -


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2005)

sonofthesoil said:
			
		

> Iowa here - Iowa City/West Branch area -


 
I grew up in Marshalltown but now live in Central Texas.

Going back to Hampton and Marshalltown is very relaxing compared to living in Austin.


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

central Texas... 30 miles north of Austin City Limits


----------



## FirTrader (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm from Canada - right now I'm eating some frozen fish and watching the whale-races live on black and white TV.


----------



## Shane Compton (Nov 16, 2005)

Just stumbled on to this. I am living in the Portland, Oregon area but am relocating to very southren Georgia. My name is Shane Compton and I am a renovation contractor who would like to connect with a family or two who needs help rebuilding after the major storms swept through. If you know of such a family please pass my contact number. I prefer to work directly with a family or indivdual rather than a company, however I am open. Cell # 971-237-0443.  E-mail ngu8[email protected]. Thank you for this forum!


----------



## tnc (Dec 6, 2005)

FirTrader said:
			
		

> I'm from Canada - right now I'm eating some frozen fish and watching the whale-races live on black and white TV.



Cool!  I used to also be from the land of 10 months of winter and 2 months of hard dog sledding, but I moved from N.W. Ontario to S. Texas 3 1/2 years ago! 

Enjoy your shows!


----------



## rabadger (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm in Indiana


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Dec 20, 2005)

Placerville California
Foothills of the Sierra Nevada Mountains
United States of America


----------



## dkpbxman (Feb 4, 2006)

Born and raised in NYC. After 41 years, moved to Pine Bush,NY and bought a house.


----------



## aces (Feb 5, 2006)

hello from Canada


----------



## RLJCowboys (Feb 28, 2006)

Just bought a house in South Philly.  Love the neighborhood and the potential property values.


----------



## dkpbxman (Mar 2, 2006)

duplicate post--sorry


----------



## helenfromtheblock (Mar 6, 2006)

hey im from uk, im new to this site too and so far its been fab.


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 11, 2006)

Louisville, KY checking in. been her 44 of my 49 years. LOL


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 11, 2006)

For those who remember the TV show Hee-Haw,,,

SAAAAALUTE!!!! 

The forum is growing and getting more interesting all the time. 

Y'all stick around and get comfy. I'm interested in where this site will go some day. I hope you all become regulars.

This place is starting to remind me of the diner where all of the carpenters and other contractors go for breakfast.

I'm Tom in KY, pull up a chair!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 11, 2006)

Whar o' whar are ewe tooonight ,
Why did ewe leave me hereall alooooone????
I serched de wurld over and thoght I fuond true luv.....
Ewe met anuder and TTHHHPPPPPPP ew wuz gone..


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

Im from Steubenville, Ohio.

Birthplace of Dean Martin (singer), Wild Cherry (band), Football State Champs - The Mighty Big Red.  Also, another band that went by the name of WHAM, but, due to conflict of interests, had to change thier name and it escapes me now ...hmmmm

But, I am a friendly person. Opinionated in some ways... Long winded in more than one way..Never learned to shut up and will give an opinion on just about anything, but, its always the best I can do with the experience that I have, or even a reasonable evaluation that will present all possible options

But, this is just my two cents, for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## Square Eye (May 4, 2006)

Yep, Jesse,

We have all seen your posts. The replies on this forum are not always going to apply to each situation exactly. The questions are very vague sometimes and a broad range of opinion is a good thing to have. Someone may just hit the nail on the head, while the most educated guess will be totally disconnected from the original poster's question. Terminology and slang from region to region varies, and what we consider to be associated to a particular word, may have a totally different meaning somewhere else.

There's nothing wrong with trying to help. Stick around Jesse.

And to all who post here, please don't attack anyone for posting their experience. The meaning behind a reply and the impression that others get when reading are often very different. Most people here try to pick their words carefully as to not offend anyone. Thought is provocative and many people will not agree with all that is said. When the flames come, try to handle it in Private Messaging. No-one else wants to hear the bickering. I have seen misrepresentation cause the worst responses on this board. Speak only for yourself and let the rest be.

Thanks,
Tom 

P.S. As of this posting, Jesse is up to 74 cents worth. 2 cents at a time.


----------



## inspectorD (May 5, 2006)

Square Eye , as usual is on the ball. I would like to send out a welcome and tell you to pull up a chair. Be as long winded as you want and alway's post YOUR opinion.
And for those of us that get heated.....don't take personally any grief you may get from anyone who has a different opinion,does it really matter what folks think? Do try to give the best information possible and let folks build on that.Isn't that what we are here for? ,,to help folks out?
It is a mad, mad world but..... 

It's the AMERICAN way
(Insert American Flag here!!!)


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (May 6, 2006)

Square Eye said:
			
		

> The meaning behind a reply and the impression that others get when reading are often very different.



remember folks, font doesn't express emotion, or carry a tone!

People have different thoughts on a certain topic.  On this board for example, preferred construction techniques and code, vary by region, so what may be right for one, may be wrong for another, be sure to get enough info.

As far as the long winded responses, I too feel that way sometimes.  My messages here are long compared to elsewhere.  I like to think of it as attention to detail.  If someone can explain to you how to pour a foundation, frame, and finish a 4K sq ft house in one short paragraph, you may require additional resources.

I pulled up a chair per your request tom.

cheers!


----------



## MinConst (May 6, 2006)

New York. Soon to be Florida.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow this is an oldie...ahhh remember when...[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqnm3A10m8I[/ame]

TTHHHHPPP we're still heeeerrreeee.....


----------

